# Couple going out Monday



## TTP GC (Jul 6, 2019)

Persimmon slate over slate and slate over walnut
Strikers
Cedar
Black limba
Chestnut
Black limba
Kingwood
Cocobola

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## DKMD (Jul 6, 2019)

Nicely done! I’d love to see the other side of the calls.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 7, 2019)

Very nice! The Kingwood striker is extra nice! Cocobolo, too... Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 8, 2019)

Cool! I don't know anything about calls but I like the shape of those strikers! Tony


----------



## Longbeards7 (Nov 13, 2019)

Great looking calls!


----------



## screaminskullcalls (Dec 13, 2019)

Nice looking callers!


----------

